# 3 Favourite French Cheeses & 3 Recipes



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Fromage, Favourite French Cheeses ... 

The French take their cheeses quite seriously minded. They eat it nearly every day, not as a snack either, as a separate course at lunch and / or dinner. It is served with bread, fruit, nuts, salad and wine. It is traditionally eaten before the dessert too. 

There are uncountable French cheeses, almost four hundred to date ... Here is a Mini List of some of the most interesting and a couple of recipe ideas on how to serve them ... 


 Roquefort ... 

This ewe´s cheese is named for Roquefort sur Soulzon in the vicinity of St. Affrique, a hilly grazing region in southern France. This tangy blue vein variety is one of the world´s most famous blues, and it has been produced for over 1.200 years and is still being matured in limestone caves of Cambalou in Roquefort. 

 Roquefort In Salad ... 

1/2 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
3 tblsps. white wine vinegar
6 cups of Oakleaf red, or Arugula or Sorrel variety lettuces ( this lettuce is not from an Oak Tree) or Endive & Radicchio ... 
4 ounces of Roquefort crumbled ( about 1 cup )
6 fresh mint leaves finely chopped ( to refresh palate as Roquefort is quite pungent when aged )
3/4 tsps. honey with eucalyptus 

Whisk Oil and Vinegar in bowl and season dressing to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Combine lettuces, cheese and mint leaf in large bowl. Combine dressing to coat and drizzle with honey and then, toss well ... 

 Camembert ...

 A soft rich cow variety, originated in Normandy in the northwest of France and is named after a village there. It is similar to Brie, however, is far more pungent. 


This pâté recipe below is a firm yet spreadable combination of Camembert, creamcheese and
walnuts and lovely served with baguette toasted canapés and crudities. 


Camembert Walnut Pâté ... 

7 ounces camembert cheese with bloomy white rind removed
4 oz. Philadelphia cream cheese 
1 tblsp. fresh Lime juice
2 tblsps. walnuts that were toasted and finely chopped

Blend the camembert in Food Processor until smooth. Gradually add the cream cheese and process until smooth. Add lime juice, process until smooth. Now transfer the mixture to a bowl and combine with walnuts. Season with salt and black pepper. Spoon pâté into a 2 cup bowl and chill for two hours until firm. 

 montrachet goat cheese ... 


 Montrachet is a tiny Burgundian village which has been producing this small cylinder log shaped cheese for centuries. The logs are wrapped in chestnut leaves or vine leaves for ageing processing. 

However, commercially, the cheese coated with ashes which give the cheese such a rich creamy consistency. 


 Vermouth Chicken With Montrachet Goat Cheese Sauce 

3 tblsps. unsalted butter
1 whole chicken ( three pounds ) halved
1 spring onion and 1 leek 
1 large garlic clove crushed
2/3 cup Vermouth Dry White ( for example: Noilly Prat from France ) 
3 ounces of Montrachet Goat Cheese Log at room temperature
1/4 cup Crème Fraîche
2 large potatoes peeled and thickly sliced 

1. melt 3 tblsps. butter in heavy large skillet over medium heat 
2. season chicken with salt and freshly ground blk. pepper
3. add chicken skin side down to skillet and add onion, leek and garlic crushed and cook chicken until golden about 10 mins.
4. turn chicken over and cook another 5 mins.
5. add vermouth and chicken stock to skillet
6. cover and simmer until chicken is almost cooked through
7. Baste occasionally about 25 mins. 
8. set aside
9. boil liquid in skillet until thickened to sauce consistency about 18 mins.
10. reduce heat to medium low simmer and add goat cheese and stir until melted and smooth
11. stir in the Créme Fraîche 
12. meanwhile cook the potatoes in boiled salted water until tender about 12 to 15 mins.
13. drain and tent with aluminum foil to keep warm 
14. preheat broiler and broil chicken until browned golden about 3 mins per side
15. divide potato slices between two plates 
16. arrange chicken atop potatoes
17. cover with sauce and garnish with fresh chives and serve 

** SERVE WITH: WARM FRENCH STYLE BAGUETTE AND WHITE WINE OR DRY VERMOUTH ... or Prosecco or Cava or Champagne ...

Enjoy, 
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

